# Interview with Lee Constantinou



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd like to welcome the latest forum member Lee Constantinou to the natural bodybuilding forum and musclechat.co.uk. Lee recently won the BNBF Jnr championships this year and recently featured in Ultrafit training arms. I thought it be a good idea to do a interview with Lee so you guy's can get an idea of what he's all about. Lee has told me he's happy to take any questions so feel free to fire away. A useful edition to our musclechat community I''m sure you'll all agree.

View attachment 2671


View attachment 2670


Birth date: 04/08/1989

Birthplace: North London, England

Current Residence: Wood Green, North London

Height: 6ft

Contest Weight: 76kg

Offseason Weight: 84kg

Reason you started bodybuilding:

I wanted to build on my tall, slenderframe to appear more proportionate but also to assist with my martial artstraining at the time. I began weight training at 16 and slowly became morefocused on it by the age of 18 where, at University I stepped up my training and learned aboutcorrect nutrition and made some good gains. At 20 years old I was focusedsolely on bodybuilding and was introduced to the sport of natural bodybuilding by a good friend ofmine and competitor of the sport.

First Bodybuilding Contest:.

British Natural Bodybuilding Federation(BNBF) Southern Championships 2010

Placed 1st in the Juniorclass

Best Contest Placing(s):

1st at the BNBF BritishFinals 2011 - British junior champion 2011

Role Models in Bodybuilding/Fitness:

Philip Ricardo Jr. (USA) , Rob Hope(UK), Jeff Rodriguez (USA), Mark Claxton (UK), Dave Kaye (UK), ArnoldSchwarzenegger

Bodybuilders/Fitness Competitors who physiques you most admire:

Jeff Rodriguez, Philip Ricardo Jr.,Gregg Plitt, Steve Cook

Bodybuilders/Fitness Competitors whose personalities you most admire:

Philip Ricardo Jr., Rob Riches, RonnieColeman, Gregg Plitt, Steve Cook, Arnold Schwarzenegger

Highlight(s) of Career:

Being announced the BNBF British Juniorchampion 2011 and winning my first ever bodybuilder contest, much to mysurprise.

Biggest Disappointment(s) of Career:

Placing 4th in the NPAMidlands Lightweight Novice class 2011.

Best Bodypart:

Triceps and Hamstrings

Worst Bodypart:

Deltoids and Calves

Favorite Exercise:

Deadlifts and Weighted Dips

Least Favorite Exercise:

Leg Press

Traits you admire most in others:

Passionate, Positivity, Ambition,Drive, Humble

Traits you admire most in yourself:

Passionate, Self-Motivated, HardWorking, Positive

Favorite Movies:

Rocky movies, Karate Kid (theoriginal), Dumb and Dumber, Iron Man, Rush Hour 1,2,3.

Favorite Actor:

Jackie Chan, Will Smith, Jason Stratham

Favorite Band or Performer:

No one particular but I listen to a loto RnB, Hip Hop and Funky House

Favorite Food:

Mexican, Indian, Caribbean

Favorite Cheat Day Treats:

Banoffee Cheese cake, Reece's Peanutbutter cup milkshake, Many more...

Favorite Automobile:

Lamborghini Gallardo

Idea of a Perfect Vacation:

Miami, Hawaii

Favorite TV Program(s):

Entourage, Prison Break, Small Ville

What would you be doing if you weren'ta Bodybuilder?

Expanding and developing on my martialarts training. Having gained 8 years experience and a black belt in karateperhaps I would be teaching it as well.

Long Term Bodybuilding Ambitions:

Step on stage in 2014 in the Mensweight classes and look like a contender and hopefully win an British tittle inthe MR classes several years from now.

What you like most about Bodybuilding?

Seeing the visible results throughchanges to my physique weather it be seeing more definition whilst dieting fora show or seeing size being added, this has always been my highest motivatorand makes me push every session to train hard. Not to mention the hard work,dedication, mental focus all needed to become a better bodybuilder which alsoreflects in all aspects of life such as work or education.

What you dislike most about Bodybuilding?

Injuries and niggles. Being naturalmeans taking extra care to prevent such things from happening otherwise it canbe a real knock back to training.

What advice would you give otherbodybuilders?

Train hard, train heavy but within yourown abilities. Be consistent with your nutrition and training. If dieting don'tcheat, your only cheating yourself out of looking your best. If your in theoff-season (as I am now), eat big but be cautious of your bodyweight and fat.Don't go too far where you have to suffer a long and hard diet to reach yourbest condition but enjoy your training and food and treat yourself once ortwice a week.

A little more about you... (something non-bodybuilding related):

I have a degree in Business Management,I graduated with a 2.1 from Brunel University in 2010. I have mentioned mymartial arts background with 8 years experience in karate. I have alsorepresented Great Britain at the European Univeristy Karate Championships afterattaining several medals at the university karate championships from 2007-2010.

I also some modeling through an agency.This is something I would like to pursue more in the future.

Current Bodybuilding split:

Mon: Back and Hamstrings

Tues: Shoulders, Traps and Triceps

Weds: Rest

Thurs: Quads and Calves

Fri: Chest and Biceps

Sat: Cardio and Abs

Sun: Rest

Current offseason Diet:

Meal 1: Oats, Whey Protein, peanutbutter,Banana

Meal 2: Sweet potato, Chicken, Greenbeans, orange

Meal 3: Rice, Steak, brocolli,grapfruit

Meal 4: White potato, tuna, greenbeans, Olive oil, apple

Meal 5 (Post Workout): Glucose and wheyprotein

Meal 6 (1hour later): rice, eggs, veg

Meal 7: Caesin protein shake, peanut butter

How does your diet training differ fromthe offseason to the competitive phase:

Training will pretty much be the sameensuring I still handle heavy weights that I can perform a minimum of 6 repsafter working sets of 8-12 reps. I continue to use compound exercises as theyare the most demanding on the body and use more muscles then isolationexercises. The also provide a cardiovascular type workout when performinghigher reps. I also incorporate cardio in the form of intervals, known as highintensity interval training or HIIT for a maximum of 20 minutes each sessiondone following a meal early in the day 4-5 days a week.


----------

